# Great Dane peeing blood, NOT UTI



## JoeA (Sep 2, 2012)

:wink:I have a 4 year old neutered Great Dane who back in May 2012 drank excessively and began peeing blood... I immediately took him to the vet and they diagnosed him w/ a UTI. Gave him mediciation and it worked for a few days and then back to blood in the urine. Took him back and they did a urine analysis and it wasn't a UTI and that we needed to go to a specialist. Now I took him to a specialist beginning of June and they did an ultrasound and from what they saw, he had a tumor on his kidney, so they wanted to remove it for a small fortune ($12,000). I unfortunately would not spend that money so decided to go another route and contact Virginia Tech who has a great vet school and may want to look into a case like this. They agreed, and off we went on a road trip! Got there, they ran more tests, ultrasounds, MRI, urine analysis, urine cultures, blood tests, scope through to view kidneys, etc. and not only did they not see a tumor, they couldn't find ANYTHING... They did tell me some dogs pee blood and that eventually it could go away. Well it's September and not only is he still urinating blood, he is also unable to hold his bladder during the day (while I'm at work) however at night he is fine with some minor leaking. Vet put him on Proin 50mg 2x per day with his meals and that worked for awhile but now it's not. He wants to drink everything in sight and will not stop peeing inhis crate. Any ideas at this point would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Did they test him for diabetes meillitus and diabetes insipidus? Both will cause excessive drinking/urination.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

when is the blood coming out? Bloody throughout is usually a kidney issue, blood at the end is usually a bladder issue.

Do you remember the original medication he responded to? Obviously it was some kind of antibiotic if they thought UTI but did you get anything else?


----------



## JoeA (Sep 2, 2012)

zhaor said:


> when is the blood coming out? Bloody throughout is usually a kidney issue, blood at the end is usually a bladder issue.
> 
> Do you remember the original medication he responded to? Obviously it was some kind of antibiotic if they thought UTI but did you get anything else?


Did not get anything else... The original medication was Simplicef Tab 200mg - He has had multiple Urine analysis and urine cultures done as well...



Amaryllis said:


> Did they test him for diabetes meillitus and diabetes insipidus? Both will cause excessive drinking/urination.


They did test him for Diabetes, not sure if they did both as you are referring to, but a test was preformed.


----------

